# Antivirus 2009 popup



## josh.pruitt86 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, 

I recently came back to school from thanksgiving break and within 10 minutes of using the internet I've started having a popup every couple of minutes. It is usually regarding installing Antivirus 2009 or another antivirus program and I have just been closing them. I've run windows defender and ad-aware but they aren't coming up with anything. Could someone look at this log and help me? Also, just before leaving for my break my cd drive started poping open randomly once or twice a day. While on break, I used my laptop but not on the internet and it never popped open. Since getting back to school, my cd drive has popped open probably 10 times in the few hours I've been on the internet. Any suggestions for this? Thanks!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:39:58 AM, on 12/1/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\IBM\IBM Rapid Restore Ultra\rrpcsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$GREATPLAINS\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SAVAdminService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Sophos\AutoUpdate\ALsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Sophos\AutoUpdate\ALMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.wm.edu/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Sophos Web Content Scanner - {39EA7695-B3F2-4C44-A4BC-297ADA8FD235} - C:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SophosBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.805.4472\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Helper Object - {AFD4AD01-58C1-47DB-A404-FBE00A6C5486} - C:\Program Files\Common\helper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {fbbd5558-4759-416d-8f59-57b92cd914e1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\begefoda.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3Tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPKMAPHELPER] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\TpKmapAp.exe -helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\HOTKEY\TPHKMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UC_Start] C:\Program Files\IBM\Updater\\ucstartup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMGAG] RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMLREF] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\BMMLREF.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMMONWND] rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatInfEx.dll,BMMAutonomicMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QCWLICON] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\QCWLICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IBMPRC] C:\IBMTOOLS\UTILS\ibmprc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sumotezeme] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\kubunega.dll",s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPMcf4d0128] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\yivikova.dll",a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_5 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [sumotezeme] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\kubunega.dll",s (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AutoUpdate Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sophos\AutoUpdate\ALMon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Service Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqlmangr.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ibm.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.turbotax.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.wm.edu
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (Citrix ICA Client) - http://a516.g.akamai.net/f/516/25175/7d/runaware.download.akamai.com/25175/citrix/wficat-no-eula.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1135364731939
O16 - DPF: {C4B977A3-E8A2-37E9-ADCD-2597FAAC61F5} (MachineInfoActiveX.MachineInfoActiveX) - http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/lenovo-portal/cab/autodetect/MachineInfo.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = business.wm.edu
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = business.wm.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = business.wm.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = business.wm.edu
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = business.wm.edu
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/html - {3eaaac04-e82c-43d3-a0a6-3ee89da63a18} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mst120.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Sophos\SOPHOS~1\SOPHOS~1.DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\pirebuje.dll c:\windows\system32\yivikova.dll
O21 - SSODL: SSODL - {EC43E3FD-5C60-46a6-97D7-E0B85DBDD6C4} - c:\windows\system32\yivikova.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: STS - {EC43E3FD-5C60-46a6-97D7-E0B85DBDD6C4} - c:\windows\system32\yivikova.dll
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: ACU Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IBM Rapid Restore Ultra Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IBM\IBM Rapid Restore Ultra\rrpcsb.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PSA Access Driver Control (PsaSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PsaSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: QCONSVC - IBM Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus status reporter (SAVAdminService) - Sophos Plc - C:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SAVAdminService.exe
O23 - Service: Sophos Anti-Virus (SAVService) - Sophos Plc - C:\Program Files\Sophos\Sophos Anti-Virus\SavService.exe
O23 - Service: Sophos AutoUpdate Service - Sophos Plc - C:\Program Files\Sophos\AutoUpdate\ALsvc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM KCU Service (TpKmpSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpKmpSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 12039 bytes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That is malware, please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

